# Which song is creepier?



## laurajo (Jul 26, 2013)

My friend wants me to record a creepy song for her to play in the background of her room in a haunted house. I found three songs that could be really creepy sounding when I sing them. They are "My Jolly Sailor Bold", "All The Pretty Little Horses", and "Come Little Children". Listen to them and let me know! If you have any ideas for a song, feel free to say!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the theme of the room? 
If this is for a child's room, then I'd go with something that sounds like a music box playing a few different songs, or something that sounds like it has a child singing along but with a bit of reverb so that it sounds more ghostly rather than a live human.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I would have to say that the creepy factor would probably depend on the setting...tough call just to pick a single one. Fontgeek is right. you can pick up a fairly cheap mp3 player and download Audacity and create something that frees your hands and voice to "entertain" in different ways....Just my $0.02


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

Come Little Children has always weirded me out, but it really does depend on the theme of the room like the others said.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I like Com_e Little Children_...but I would also like to hear a child singing a child's song...like "London Bridge is Falling Down" or some other well known children's song, and sing it in a high pitched child's voice.... Creepy is fairly easy to define....


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Definitely Come Little Children.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

definitely come little children is creepier!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Another fun one:


----------



## bayouwitch (Aug 23, 2013)

I like "Come Little Children" of course I love Hocus Pocus!


----------



## Reaper78 (Sep 5, 2013)

I like the creepy singing in come little children and that hearse song. Depending on theme and desired mood you can usually find something by Nox Arcana that works well.


----------

